# Stock GB



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have CM4DX build 154 on 2.3.340. I would like to have rooted stock gingerbread. What is the best procedure to do this? Roms are new to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> I have CM4DX build 154 on 2.3.340. I would like to have rooted stock gingerbread. What is the best procedure to do this? Roms are new to me.
> 
> Thanks.


*SBF - follow instructions here: * http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/

*SBF to 4.5.602.* If any of the links are dead for SBF files follow the link in my signature.

If you are planning on Stock Rooted, that's fine, although of course I will suggest a ROM as first recommendation. But its up to you.

*Root instructions are here:*
http://rootzwiki.com...t-your-droid-x/

I've always used Pete's Motorola Root Tools and never had nary a pip. You do need to use a computer though for it, its not an app like z4root.

**After you SBF* *you either need to root and go that route or you can try pulling the OTA update first.* I would not try the OTA because you may get .621 rather than .605 and .621 you do not want. see here:* http://rootzwiki.com...-repeat-no-sbf/

I would personally honestly recommend just staying on .602 and not even bothering to attempt any OTAs. I have never been on .605 and I've never had a problem with .602. Its just not worth the risk of accidently pulling .621.

If you *are* staying stock rooted you will want to *disable VZN/Moto auto-update* so you don't get .621 automagically sent to you when your asleep (if your staying stock, again, of course) in which case go in to Titanium Backup and find MotoBlur_UpdaterVZW.apk and freeze it, or find the .apk in /system/app using root explorer and change the extension from .apk to .bak.

Its really quite simple you just need to SBF to .602 and then root, the issues with .621 just started the last couple days.

*Or you could just go to another ROM*. If you were a fan of CM4DX on the Froyo kernel (.340, which you are on currently), why not go to the newest stable CM4DX. (CM7, which is on GB kernel). Some people get confused thinking that the latest CM4DX is from November or whenever the last official was, but builds are still rolling out on GB kernel unofficially through Rev/Pooka's builds. You can find that ROM info here:

http://rootzwiki.com...arge-while-off/

There is *also some ICS (CM9)* builds floating around, while they are fun,they are not ready for the primetime IMO, some stability items and *no camera*. Their pretty fun, but no camera is definitely a hinderance. Progress is being made, but you can't take pictures yet, so if you want just about everything to work (more so than it does on your current CM4DX) - head over to the thread above.

*EDIT*: Wrong link for SBF instructions, sorry. Its linked right now, its the pinned topic at the top.


----------



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. The part about just SBF to .602 was what I wasn't sure about. Was thinking about Trying another Rom. Not to happy with the CM4DX, too many things don't work right.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> Thanks. The part about just SBF to .602 was what I wasn't sure about. Was thinking about Trying another Rom. Not to happy with the CM4DX, too many things don't work right.


The latest CM7 builds are super stable for the most part. What you have are the "official" CM7 builds, which was a GB based ROM, but it was running on the Froyo kernel. That's just not good news fellas. Currenty CM7 nightlies are more stable than the "official" builds ever were.

Or, you know you could always come to the darkside:

http://rootzwiki.com...arge-while-off/









There are tons of GB ROMs, most of the active development is focused around 2nd-init currently (thats where MIUI, CM7, and all ICS development goes now) there are some really good GB Blur-based ROMs too if you just want absolute stability and battery. Vortex is a good one to check out.

Irregardless, last thing you want to know is when you get on to GB when using recovery you use two different versions. If on stock or blur-based ROMs you have to use Droid 2 Recovery, (*so this is what you'll use directly after you SBF*). If you flash a 2nd-init ROM (MIUI, CM7, any of the ICS builds, SSX) *once you are on the 2nd-init ROM you have to use Droid X 2nd-init Recovery*, you access this by going to Rom Manager, hitting Update CWM Recovery, and choosing Droid x (2nd-init). Don't use Droid 2 Recovery once on 2nd-init unless you enjoy the SBF process.


----------



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Bootlooped but worked after wiping data. Trying a few roms tp make my choice.


----------



## fastf350 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Bootlooped but worked after wiping data. Trying a few roms tp make my choice.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

fastf350 said:


> Thanks for the help. Bootlooped but worked after wiping data. Trying a few roms tp make my choice.


Glad to hear you got it working. Yeah, bootloops are pretty common after an SBF, just need to go in to Factory Recovery and wipe data 99% of the time. Its because SBF doesn't touch certain data files which are made for your ROM (i.e. when you were on CM7) so it has conflicts on first boot.


----------

